# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  الصومُ يدعو كل عامٍ صارخاً قد نضحوا دمي على ثيابه

## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ,, 
،
، 
السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يا أبا الحسن والحسين 
السلام على محرابك المخضب بدمائك الزكيه  
لعن الله قتلة أمير المؤمنين 
لعن الله قتلة أمير المؤمنين  
عظم الله لنا الاجر ولكم ,, عظم الله لك الاجر مولاي صاحب العصرِ والزمان " روحي لمقدمك الفداء " سـاعد الله قلبك بهذا المصاب ..
،
،
خربشه مني بسيطه وقليله في حق مولاي ابا الحسنين " سلام الله عليه " 
اتمنى ان يحوز على رضاكم ,, 


،
، 
دمتُم بودِ

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ما أقدر أقول غير أبدعتي 
وعظم الله أجرك

----------


## أسرار الليل

عظم الله اجرك بوفاة أمير المؤمنين
تصميم حلوو مرة 
يسلموو

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تصميم رائع اختي ... الكريمة ..

عظم الله اجركم ..

واثابك الله ويتقبل اعمالك ان شاء الله ..

كل المودة

----------


## سيناريو

السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين 
عظم الله لك الاجر وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات
تسلمي اختي تفاحة نيوتن على التصميم الحلو
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،
،

نوارة الدنيا , اسرار الليل , شبكة الناصرة ، سيانريو

شكر مني لكم جميعاً أنرتُم صفحتي 
الأروع تواجدكم هُنـا لا عدمناكم ,,

،
،

دمتُـم بود

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

تصميم رائع وحزين جداً
ولكن اسمحي لي لو كان الخط اكبر او بنوع اخر لكان اجمل


جزاك الله خيراً

وجله الله في ميزان حسناتك
دمتــ بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عظم الله اجوركم ومثابة اخيتي ..

----------

